# rockport reports?



## glennlaine (Jun 19, 2012)

I was wondering where all the fishing reports are for the rockport area?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Be the one that makes the report!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Probably cause so few people fish there...


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

oakforestmx said:


> Probably cause so few people fish there...


HAHA I wish there was 10 BILLION boats on the water thursday thru sat. Sunday finally died. Fishing has been great though for trout. Deep water off the reefs worked best. Chest deep water wading and still throwing away. Croaker, tails, gulp, top waters. All worked with equal results. Bit steady till about 0800 slowed down till about 0900 then not a bite. Fished different bays every day all kinda the same results. Lots of rat reds in St Charles. Spoke to the GW coming out of Swan Lake on Copano and they said people had been slamming drum and reds in there. Were surprised I didnt have anything but was noon and I only had about 30 min to fish it before I had to be back. Found the fish just couldnt get the mid day bite going. Saw lots of other boats in there though. Oh most trout were pretty solid fish also 17-20 inches. Healthy fat bellies. No monsters caught but perfect eating size IMO.


























BTW I didnt just keep limits for the pic. Most of the fish went into the fryer for a amazing fish fry this weekend. And the rest with home with a very happy Momma. Now I just hope they stay there as I need a few for my freezer also.


----------



## glennlaine (Jun 19, 2012)

nice catch !!


----------



## MsMurray91 (Jun 24, 2013)

We did okay in the morning in Copano. Did well in the evening in lil bay for flounder.


----------



## CopanoRN (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweet catch! In Rockport last wkend, wind was crazy made crossing the bay a pain! U just kayak fish or did u wade as well? Just switched to top water and been pretty productive with a few go to plugs. Where in Copano did u connect. Had a hard time finding them midday in Copano, may have just missed the bite. We launch out of Holiday Beach.


----------

